
Learn Linux 101: Graphical Desktops - jrepinc
https://developer.ibm.com/tutorials/l-lpic1-106-2/
======
rvz
> Prerequisites: ..You will also need a thorough understanding of the material
> covered in Learn Linux, 101: Install and configure X11.

Really? I just want to use a Linux desktop with minimal setup rather having to
learn about all the issues, tech etc to do work. Also, why bother with X11
when there is Wayland these days?

> If you cannot find a spin that you like, you can install another desktop and
> then install your desired desktop. Or you can perform a custom installation
> without a desktop and then install your chosen desktop.

A consistent/standardised desktop for Linux would be beneficial for Linux
users since having sane defaults, with minimal configuration on the desktop.
This would reduce the burden for devs to support different DE, Window managers
with their graphics drivers and optimize on productivity on the same level as
macOS and Windows, which ChromeOS does too. Its a shame that the Linux
community focuses on having alternatives of alternatives that compete with
each other just to achieve the same functionality.

I used to have time to try out many distros, editing dotfiles but one upgrade
later, my desktop broke and had to reset everything. I am not willing to
'install another desktop and then install your desired desktop' if it risks
damaging my productivity to Google around for error-codes and workarounds.

